

The Careless Ones - fphilipe
http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2013/10/24/The-Careless-Ones.html

======
programminggeek
Uncle Bob is spot on. I see software people ship half complete "minimum
viable" things for the sake of shipping something even if it is terrible and
incomplete.

If we all made our art, our craft, with more care, the world would be better
off.

